# Repost for change of thread name



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

cheers Lorian

as requested mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/51018-grandads-first-cycle-journal-25.html

Change to *Tels Progress Journal* please

:beer:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Changed.

L


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

cheers Lorian


----------

